# Santander ferry



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Please can anyone tell me categorically about the winter crossings to Santander or BilBao?

I was sure that they stopped in December till Feb but my mate is adamant that they run all year
Many thanks
Mike


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I am 99% sure they ran all year previously but that is no guarantee for the future. Why not ask Brittany Ferries what are their plans for next winter?

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe that last year they ran all year but at reduced frequency and several were cancelled - often with short notice due to serious weather issues.....

The Bay of Biscay in mid winter can be an alarming place where the most sensible route is on land....






OK that's a cargo rather than roro, but I doubt that many of us would be keen to sample the restaurant facilities in such conditions........

Discretion is the better part of valour, so if they do not operate it's for a very good reason.....

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*stop*

When P&O were around, BF ran until November.

BF took over the P&O route and last year, ran all year with a reduced service to Bilbao in winter.

BF publish their sailing schedule in Autumn. If you want a 10% discount, you may use my code S98469

Trev


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Penquin said:


> I believe that last year they ran all year but at reduced frequency and several were cancelled - often with short notice due to serious weather issues.....
> 
> The Bay of Biscay in mid winter can be an alarming place where the most sensible route is on land....
> 
> ...


Love the sound track on that vid - can just imagine the crew dancing a jig against the waves!
8)

Alan

{offtopic}


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The last two or three years the service has operated to Bilbao all year round but with reduced sailings in Decemnner January and February. Typically they have used the Cap Finisterre for these winter sailing and my experience has been that they have been quite busy.

I am wanting to book Christmas and New Year in Spain, the sailings are not on the web site and BF say that it will be July or August before they are.

I can confirm the problem of cancellation. On our trip down in February 2013 we had to go on the boat to Caen and drive through France. We arrived about 4 hours later than we would have done if the Bilbao boat had sailed on time having gone via the A 64 Arriegois into Catalonia and got caught up in a snow storm. We did 30 miles behind a snow plough at 10 miles an hour between Aix les Thermes and Bourg Madame.

Actually we had two cancellatios that trip, the boat IOM Heysham was also cancelled


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Santander Ferry*

Thanks to everyone who responded. 
My young mate is adamant that they run all year but we possibly wont go south until very late Nov. and the other half is a dreadful sailor; so I think in view of the complications of last minute cancellations etc that I will make my plans to go overland. Probably Portsmouth or Poole Cherbourg and then on down. Have used the Aires in the past but when they turn the water off its a bit of a pain,

I wash every week you see, whether I need it or not!

Thanks again

MIke & Ann


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Summer bookings*

Well looking at the summer bookings that are either FULL or Limited capacity. I think the ships will have some customers, even come the Winter.

Bear in mind, cancellations due to storms, soon fill the next scheduled RETURN Crossing.

TM


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Mike and Ann wrote[ so I think in view of the complications of last minute cancellations etc that I will make my plans to go overland. Probably Portsmouth or Poole Cherbourg and then on down.]

Its worth noting that Brittany Ferries only operate Portsmouth to Cherbourg with the "fastcat" up to mid September and Poole to Cherbourg stops around November 3rd.

Regards Caulkhead


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Santander Ferry*



mike800966 said:


> Have used the Aires in the past but when they turn the water off its a bit of a pain,
> 
> I wash every week you see, whether I need it or not!
> 
> ...


I regularly travel through France in winter months en route to Spain via Bordeaux and find it no problem to get water from the motorway aires as their supplies are always turned on. Just carry a couple of long hoses to link together, or if you fancy a few trips to and from the motorhome, a watering can. 

Have also used the water tap at service stations without any objections being raised.

Mike


----------

